# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Τροφοδοτικά - Output DC: 8V=3.6A / Input AC: 100-240V~,50-60Hz,0.8A

## mesazon

*Πωλούνται Τροφοδοτικά DC - Output DC: 8V=3.6A / Input AC: 100-240V~,50-60Hz,0.8A

Καινούρια, με καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας 2pin 2x0,75 μαύρο, Bύσμα: 5,5 Χ 2,1
Yπάρχουν διαθέσιμα 15 τεμάχια

IMG_0276.jpg


Τιμή: 5 ευρώ / τεμάχιο


*

----------

